# "Got Fight" - by forrest Griffin = funniest book ever written!



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

So today I was at the book store and decided to check out forrest griffins new book, after seeing an intewview were he talks about it.
Now im not the type of person that goes to the store, and sits in the coffee shop for 6 hours to not buy a book.
But I thought id get a coffee, chill out , and read a bit to see how i liked it.
Well I started reading it and right off the bat I was laughing my ass off.
There is seriosly thousands of funny qoutes in this book, I was sitting by myself literally lol'ing. (not the type of "lol" that is really not funny). I even got a couple weird looks.
I'll give you one example, on one the the beggining pages were you are supposed to thank all your friends and influences and stuff, It starts out normal, but then it just goes way off, and eventually hes like "i'd also like to thank my good friend rory singer, if you get over charged at a restaurant by even 5 cents, dostn matter if the waiter is a 100 pound girl, he'll fight her on the spot".

He also gives alot of good training tips, has some awsome stories ect.
I sat for like 3 hours reading it


----------



## The Crusher (Mar 12, 2009)

Agreed I do not for one second regret purchasing this book. It is the funniest shit I have ever read. It has a lot of great philosophies on day to day things and is very realistic. It's almost like Forrest is just sitting there telling you all this.

And I too LOL'd alot...


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Damn it, I have to get this can't wait for an audiobook that might never happen.  Know where to find it the cheapest so I don't waste all my UFC coin money?


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

dudeabides said:


> Damn it, I have to get this can't wait for an audiobook that might never happen. Know where to find it the cheapest so I don't waste all my UFC coin money?


well i did see a forrest griffin interview saying, that you should just go to barnes and nobles, and just sit at the starbucks and you can probly read the whole book in about 3 coffees our sumthing like that.
also if you are hip to torrents here is a link to download ithttp://www.torrentreactor.net/find/got-fight-forrest-griffin
(I have never used this site before so I have no idea of the legitimacy of it)


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions there wrestler.


----------



## The Crusher (Mar 12, 2009)

dudeabides said:


> Damn it, I have to get this can't wait for an audiobook that might never happen. Know where to find it the cheapest so I don't waste all my UFC coin money?


It's only 188 pages and there are pictures and bold type throughout so it's really not that long at all.


----------



## ZaoSyn (Aug 22, 2007)

I'm gonna buy it. I'm not a reader by any means. The last book I bought was the Stephan Colbear one which is a joke (in a good way). So I can definitely see me picking up Forrest's book next time I go to Books a Million


----------

